# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  هل ورد لسورة الكافرون فضل في حديث صحيح

## دعوة إلى الله

أجيبوني بارك الله فيكم كما في السؤال

----------


## أبولينة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ورد قراءة السورة عند النوم:
ذكر الأمر بقراءة { قل يا أيها الكافرون } لمن أراد أن يأخذ مضجعه
786 - أخبرنا أبو عروبة بحران قال: حدثنا محمد بن وهب بن أبي كريمة قال: حدثنا محمد بن سلمة عن أبي عبد الرحيم عن زيد ابن أبي أنيسة عن أبي إسحاق عن فروة بن نوفل الأشجعي عن أبيه قال: دخلت على النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فقلت: يا نبي الله علمني شيئاً أقوله إذا أويت إلى فراشي قال: ( اقرأ { قل يا أيها الكافرون } [الكافرون : 1] ) صحيح لغيره.
التعليقات الحسان على صحيح ابن حبان وتمييز سقيمه من صحيحه، وشاذه من محفوظه للعلامة المحدث الإمام الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني ـ تغمده الله برحمته ـ والله تعالى أعلم إن كان هناك مزيد فضل.

----------


## الحفيشي

ضعف الحديث بن عبد البر في الإستيعاب وكذلك ضعفه المزي في التهذيب..

----------


## أبو إسحاق البوكانوني

تتميما للفائدة ورد الحديث بلفظ :إذا أخذت مضجعك من الليل فاقرأ {قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ} [الكافرون : 1] ثم نَمْ على خاتمتها فإنها براءةٌ من الشرك (   رواه أحمد ، وابن أبى شيبة ، وأبو داود ، والترمذى ، والحاكم ، والطبرانى ، وابن السنى عن فروة بن نوفل الأشجعى عن أبيه . النسائى ، والبغوى ، والباوردى ، وابن قانع ، والطبرانى فى الأوسط ، والضياء عن جبلة بن حارثة الكلبى وهو أخو زيد بن حارثة . أحمد عن الحارث بن جبلة)
حديث فروة بن نوفل : أخرجه أحمد (5/456 ، رقم 23858) ، وابن أبى شيبة (5/323 ، رقم 26528) ، وأبو داود (4/313 ، رقم 5055) ، والترمذى (5/474 ، رقم 3403) ، والحاكم (2/587 ، رقم 3982) ، وقال : صحيح الإسناد . ووافقه الذهبى . وابن السنى (ص 254 رقم 694) . وأخرجه أيضًا : النسائى فى الكبرى (6/200 ، رقم 10637) وابن حبان (3/70 ، رقم 790) ، والدارمى (2/551 ، رقم 3427) ، والبيهقى فى شعب الإيمان (2/499 ، رقم 2521) .حديث جبلة بن حارثة : أخرجه النسائى فى الكبرى (6/200 ، رقم 10636) ، وابن قانع (1/162) ، والطبرانى فى الأوسط (1/272 ، رقم 888) . قال الحافظ فى الإصابة (1/456 ترجمة 1078) : حديث متصل ، صحيح الإسناد .حديث الحارث بن جبلة : أخرجه أحمد كما فى إتحاف المهرة للحافظ ابن حجر (4/103 رقم 4008) .
وللحديث أطراف منها : "إذا أويت إلى فراشك" ، "اقرأ قل يا أيها الكافرون" . :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## الحفيشي

الحديث مضطرب لا يصح كما قال بن عبد البر والمزي وغيرهما..

----------


## أبو إسحاق البوكانوني

كما ترى اختلف المحدثون في تصحيحه وتضعيفه  وقد صححه الإمام الالباني في الجامع الصغير : 
2041 - اقرأ { قل يا أيها الكافرون } عند منامك فإنها براءة من الشرك  ( هب ) عن أنس . 
قال الشيخ الألباني : ( صحيح ) انظر حديث رقم : 1161 في صحيح الجامع 
وقال في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب : حسن لغيره

----------


## الحفيشي

> كما ترى اختلف المحدثون في تصحيحه وتضعيفه


أنا أعلم ذلك لكني ذكرت ما ترجح عندي حسب القواعد الحديثية اخي الحبيب الفاضل المناضل

----------


## أبو إسحاق البوكانوني

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الحفيشي

> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاك مثله أيها الصديق الحليم

----------


## اسماعيل حمدتو

عن أنس بن مالك رضى الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى عليه وسلم قال : 
( مَنْ قرأَ قُلْ يَا أيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ عَدَلَتْ لهُ بِرُبْعِ القُرآنِ ، ومَنْ قرأَ قُلْ هو اللهُ أحَدٌ عَدَلَتْ لهُ بِثُلثِ القُرآنِ ) صحيح الجامع / حسن

----------


## اسماعيل حمدتو

عن محمد بن على بن الحنفية رضى الله عنه قال :{ لدَغَتِ النبيَّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ عقربٌ وهو يُصلِّي فلما فرغ قال : لعن اللهُ العقربَ لاتدعُ مُصلِّيًا ولاغيرَه ثم دعا بماءٍ ومِلحٍ وجعل يمسح عليها ويقرأُ ب { قُلْ يَاأَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ } و{ قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ } و{قُلْ أَعُوذُبِرَبِّ النَّاسِ } . السلسلة الصحيحة

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*2363 - أخبرنا الصوفي (1)، حدثنا علي بن الجعد، أنبأنا زهير بن معاوية، عن أبي إسحاق، عن فروة بن نوفل،*
*عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّ رَسُول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم- قَالَ: "هَلْ لَكَ فِي رَبيبَةٍ لَنَا تَكْفُلُهَا زَيْنَبُ؟ ". قَالَ: ثُمَّ جَاءَ فَسَألَهُ النَّبِيُّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فَقَالَ: تَرَكْتُهَا عِنْدَ أُمِّهَا. قَالَ: "فَمَجيءٌ مَا جَاءَ بِكَ؟ ". قَالَ: جِئْتُ لِتُعَلِّمَنِي شَيْئاً أقُولُهُ عِنْدَ مَنَامِي. قَالَ: "اقْرَأ {قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ} [الكافرون:1]، ثُمَّ نَمْ عَلَى خَاتِمَتِهَا، فَإِنَّهَا بَرَاءَةٌ مِنَ الشِّرْكِ" (2).*
*__________*
*(1) هو أحمد بن الحسن بن عبد الجبار. وانظر تعليقنا على الحديث (19).*
*(2) إسناده صحيح، وقد أخرج الشيخان من رواية زهير بن معاوية، عن أبي إسحاق.*
*والحديث في الإحسان 2/ 82 برقم (787)، و 7/ 422 - 423 برقم (5501).*
*وأخرجه أبو داود في الأدب (5055) باب: ما يقول عند النوم- ومن طريقه أورده ابن الأثير في "أسد الغابة" 1/ 370 - 371 - من طريق النفيلي، وأخرجه النسائي في "عمل اليوم والليلة" برقم (801)، وفي التفسير- ذكره المزي في "تحفة الأشراف" 9/ 63 - ومن طريقه أخرجه ابن السني في "عمل اليوم والليلة" برقم (687) - من طريق يحيى بن آدم، وأخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك 2/ 538 من طريق أحمد بن يونس، وأخرجه الدارمي في فضائل القرآن 2/ 459 باب: فضل (قل يا أيها الكافرون)، من طريق أبي نعيم، جميعهم: حدثنا زهير بن معاوية، بهذا الإسناد. وصححه الحاكم، ووافقه الذهبي.*
*وأخرجه أحمد 5/ 456، والترمذي في الدعوات (3400) باب: قراءة (قل يا أيها الكافرون) عند النوم، والنسائي في "عمل اليوم والليلة" برقم (802)، وفي التفسير - ذكره المزي في " تحفة الأشراف" 9/ 63 برقم (11718)، من طريق يعقوب بن إبراهيم، عن شعيب بن حرب، وأخرجه الحاكم 1/ 565 من طريق مالك بن إسماعيل أبي غسان، كلاهما حدثنا إِسرائيل، عن أبي إسحاق، به.*
*وقال الترمذي: "وهذا أصح". وصححه الحاكم، ووافقه الدهبي.*
*وعلقه البخاري في النكاح، باب: {وَرَبَائِبُكُم
				*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*حَدِيثُ نَوْفَلٍ الْأَشْجَعِيِّ*
*23807 - حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ آدَمَ، حَدَّثَنَا إِسْرَائِيلُ، عَنْ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ، عَنْ فَرْوَةَ بْنِ نَوْفَلٍ الْأَشْجَعِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، قَالَ: دَفَعَ إِلَيَّ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ابْنَةَ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ، وَقَالَ: " إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ ظِئْرِي " قَالَ: فَمَكَثَ مَا شَاءَ اللهُ، ثُمَّ أَتَيْتُهُ، فَقَالَ: " مَا فَعَلَتِ الْجَارِيَةُ، أَوِ الْجُوَيْرِيَةُ  ،؟ " قَالَ: قُلْتُ: عِنْدَ أُمِّهَا، قَالَ: " فَمَجِيءُ مَا جِئْتَ؟ "، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: تُعَلِّمُنِي مَا أَقُولُ عِنْدَ مَنَامِي، فَقَالَ: " اقْرَأْ عِنْدَ مَنَامِكَ {قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ} " قَالَ: " ثُمَّ نَمْ عَلَى خَاتِمَتِهَا، فَإِنَّهَا بَرَاءَةٌ مِنَ الشِّرْكِ " (1)*
*__________*
*(1) حديث حسن على اضطرابٍ في إسناده كما سيأتي، وهذا الإسناد رجاله رجال الصحيح غير صحابيه نوفل الأشجعي. أبو إسحاق: هو عمرو بن عبد الله بن عبيد السَّبيعي.*
*وأخرجه الترمذي بإثر الحديث (3403) من طريق يحيى بن آدم، بهذا الإسناد.*
*وأخرجه النسائي في "عمل اليوم والليلة" (802) من طريق شعيب بن حرب، والحاكم 1/565، وعنه البيهقي في "شعب الإيمان" (2521) من طريق أبي غسان مالك بن إسماعيل، كلاهما عن إسرائيل، به.*
*ورواه عن إسرائيل أيضاً أبو أحمد الزبيري، أخرجه البزار في "مسنده" كما في "تغليق التعليق" لابن حجر 4/408، وهو عند المصنف في الخامس عشر من مسند الأنصار، وسنذكره في المستدرك آخر مسند الأنصار إن شاء الله برقم (24009/50) .*
*ورواه المصنف أيضاً في الخامس عشر من مسند الأنصار عن أبي النضر هاشم ابن القاسم، عن زهير بن معاوية، عن أبي إسحاق، به. وسيأتي برقم (24009/49) .
**ومن طريق أبي النضر هاشم بن القاسم أخرجه أبو عبيد في "فضائل القرآن" ص264.*
*وأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة 9/74 و10/249، والدارمي (3427) ، والبخاري في "التاريخ الكبير" 8/108، وأبو داود (5055) ، والنسائي في "عمل اليوم والليلة" (801) ، وفي التفسير من "الكبرى" (11709) ، وأبو القاسم البغوي في "الجعديات" (2654) ، وابن قانع في "معجم الصحابة" 3/156، وابن حبان (790) و (5526) ، والطبراني في "الدعاء" (277) ، وابن السني في "عمل اليوم والليلة" (689) ، والحاكم 2/538، والبيهقي في "الشعب" (2520) ، وفي "الدعوات" (358) ، والخطيب البغدادي في "الأسماء المبهمة" ص308، والواحدي في "الوسيط" 4/564، وابن الأثير في "أسد الغابة" 5/370 من طرق عن زهير بن معاوية، عن أبي إسحاق، به.*
*وأخرجه ابن قانع 3/156، والطبراني في "الدعاء" (278) من طرق عن أبي إسحاق، به.*
*وخالف فيه سفيان الثوري:*
*فقد رواه المصنف في خامس عشر الأنصار عن أبي أحمد الزبيري وعبد الرزاق ويحيى بن آدم، عن سفيان، عن أبي إسحاق، عن فروة: أن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال لرجلٍ: "اقرأ عند منامك ... " فذكره مرسلاً، وسيأتي ذِكره في المستدرك على مسند الأنصار إن شاء الله برقم (24009 /51 و52) .*
*وأخرجه النسائي في "عمل اليوم والليلة" (804) من طريق عبد الله بن المبارك، عن سفيان الثوري، به.*
*وأخرجه النسائي (803) من طريق مخلد بن يزيد الحراني، عن سفيان، عن أبي إسحاق، عن أبي فروة الأشجعي، عن ظئرٍ لرسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال ...*
*وأخرجه البيهقي في "الشعب" (2519) من طريق أبي أحمد الزبيري، عن سفيان، عن أبي إسحاق، عن أبي فروة الأشجعي أن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال لرجل ...   وخالف فيه شعبة:*
*فقد أخرجه الترمذي (3403) ، وابن قانع في "معجم الصحابة" 3/156 من طريقين عن شعبة، عن أبي إسحاق، عن رجل، عن فروة بن نوفل: أنه أتى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.. وقال الترمذي في رواية من رواه عن أبي إسحاق عن فروة بن نوفل، عن أبيه: أصح من حديث شعبة. قلنا: وهو كما قال، فإن الصحبة ليست لفروة، وإنما لأبيه نوفل الأشجعي،*
*وخالف فيه عبد العزيز بن مسلم القسملي:*
*فقد أخرجه أبو يعلى (1596) ، وعنه ابن حبان في قسم الصحابة من "الثقات" 3/330-331، وابن الأثير في "أسد الغابة" 4/359 من طريقه عن أبي إسحاق، عن فروة بن نوفل قال: أتيت المدينة فقال لي رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ..*
*ثم قال ابن حبان: القلب يميل إلى أن هذه اللفظة ليست بمحفوظة من ذِكْر صحبة رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وإنا نذكره في كتاب التابعين أيضاً لأن ذلك الموضع به أشبه، وعبد العزيز بن مسلم القسملي ربما أَوهَم فأَفحش.*
*وخالف فيه شريك بن عبد الله النخعي:*
*فقد أخرجه النسائي في "عمل اليوم والليلة" (800) من طريق سعيد بن سليمان الواسطي، وابن قانع 1/162 من طريق إبراهيم بن أبي الوزير، كلاهما عن شريك، عن أبي إسحاق، عن فروة، عن جبلة بن حارثة قال: سألت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قلت: علِّمني شيئاً ينفعني، قال ...*
*ورواه المصنف من هذا الطريق في الخامس عشر من الأنصار، لكن قال فيه: الحارث بن جبلة، وسيأتي ذِكْرُه في آخر الأنصار إن شاء الله برقم (24009/6 و7) .*
*وأخرجه الطبراني في "الكبير" (2195) ، و"الأوسط" (1989) من طريق محمد ابن الطفيل، عن شريك، عن أبي إسحاق، عن جبلة، فلم يذكر بينهما واسطةً.*
*قلنا: وشريك سيىء الحفظ.*
*وخالف فيه إسماعيل بن أبي خالد:  فقد أخرجه الخطيب في "الأسماء المبهمة" ص308 من طريقه عن أبي إسحاق قال: جاء رجل من أشجع ... فذكره مرسلاً.*
*قال الحافظ ابن حجر في "الإصابة" 6/482: وزعم ابن عبد البر (أي: في الاستيعاب) بأنه حديث مضطرب، وليس كما قال، بل الرواية التى فيها "عن أبيه" أرجح، وهي الموصولة، رواته ثقات فلا يضرُّه مخالفة من أرسله ... وقد أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة (في "مصنفه" 9/74) من طريق أبي مالك الأشجعي، عن عبد الرحمن بن نوفل الأشجعي، عن أبيه، فذكره. قلنا: وعبد الرحمن بن نوفل مجهول.*
*وقال الحافظ أيضاً في "نتائج الأفكار": حديث حسن، وفي سنده اختلاف كثير على أبي إسحاق السبيعي، فلذا اقتصرت على تحسينه. نقله ابن علاَّن في "الفتوحات الربانية" 3/156.*
*وله شاهد من حديث أنس بن مالك عند البيهقي في "شعب الإيمان" (2522) : أن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال لمعاذٍ: "اقرأ ... " قال البيهقي بإثره: هو بهذا الإسناد منكر، وإنما يعرف بالإسناد الأول. يعني عن فروة بن نوفل عن أبيه. الظِّئْر: المرضعة غيرَ ولدها، ويقع على الذَّكر والأنثى، يعني يقال للمرضعة وزوجها.*
*وقوله: "فمجيء ما جئتَ؟ ": "فمجيء ما" قال القاضي عياض فيما نقله النووي عنه في "شرح مسلم" 15/143 في حديث أبيّ بن كعب في قصة موسى والخضر تعليقاً على قوله: "مجيء ما جاء بك": ضبطناه "مجيءُ" مرفوع غير منون عن بعضهم، وعن بعضهم منوناً، قال: وهو أظهر، أي: أمر عظيم جاء بك.*

الكتاب: مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل
المؤلف: أبو عبد الله أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل بن هلال بن أسد الشيباني (المتوفى: 241هـ)
المحقق: شعيب الأرنؤوط - عادل مرشد، وآخرون
إشراف: د عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي

----------

